# rauf (Icelandic)



## birder

Does *rauf* mean something like *asshole* in Icelandic? If not just what does it mean.

Thank you


----------



## Silver_Biscuit

The dictionaries I have access to give these definitions: split, slot, breach, hole, opening, chink, crack, rift, canal.
Sounds like it _could_ be a euphemism for asshole, but that's not what it literally means. What context did you see the word in?


----------



## birder

I don't have a context, unfortunately. I heard it used in anger when I visited Iceland, and an on-line dictionary gave, in addition to some that you provided, the definition "cloaca" (which seems pretty close).


----------



## sindridah

No, rauf does not at all mean asshole. And are you sure that the word you heard was *rauf*? Quite strange being angry and saying rauf.


----------



## birder

OK, I will tkae your word for it, of course. Maybe I misheard. Thank you.


----------



## sindridah

If it happens to be that you heard it on video on youtube or something like that just show it to me and i can determine if he said rauf 

Upz or not, just noticed "I heard it used in anger when I visited Iceland"


----------



## butra

birder said:


> Does *rauf* mean something like *asshole* in Icelandic?


Yes it does.


----------



## birder

OK, now what? 

I have two native speakers  ---- one says YES ---- the other says NO


----------



## Silver_Biscuit

Now we face a tiebreak situation, usually resolved by a fight to the death. 

No, but probably the situation is that Butra has heard of the word used in this sense, but Sindri hasn't. Conclusion is probably that rauf does mean asshole, but it's not a very common way to use the word. Maybe some more explanation will follow. Or a fight to the death.


----------



## Sveppur

"Rauf" can indeed mean asshole (amongst many other things).  However it's very colloquial and not used all that much.  I think it's quite normal to encounter a native Icelander who doesn't know this particular meaning of the word


----------



## sindridah

Ok, hvað eruði að rugla? Síðan hvenær getur rauf þýtt rassgat? Hvaða heimildir hafiði fyrir því?   Afþví ég er engan veginn að gleypa þetta


----------



## sindridah

Don't listen to them, They're just talking gibberish


----------



## kepulauan

The question is whether it can be used as an insult (where the target does not have a dictionary in his/her pocket). I've never heard it used this way, but again I don't get profanities cast at me a lot.


----------



## BjornH

Orðið rauf er alveg hægt að nota á ýmsa dónalega vegu, t.d. um rass. Ég veit ekki hvort að það er af myndrænum orsökum eða vegna þess að það líkist skandinavísku (þ.e. röv). Ég hallast að því að bæði spili inn í.


----------

